# Canadian Forum



## reidjr (Nov 10, 2006)

There is a good number of canadian tivo customers.It would be nice if we could have a forum just for canada so it would be nice and easy to get info and so on.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

We will have to consider this. I am not sure if it just does not overlap in hardware and what have you.

Thank you.


----------



## reidjr (Nov 10, 2006)

David Bott said:


> We will have to consider this. I am not sure if it just does not overlap in hardware and what have you.
> 
> Thank you.


I know you do great work here and its a very solid site.The probleam is and i have talked to others about this is its hard to find tips and so on for just canadins.Its take alot of looking.


----------

